# Brwosergame Soldatenalltag



## Frankensoldat (18. Juli 2010)

Hallo.
Habe ein tolles Brwosergame gefunden.
Da spielt man den Alltag eines Soldaten nach.
Da ich selbst Berufsoldat bin, ist das ne angenehme lustige Art, seinen Werdegang nachzuspielen.
Alles völlig kostenlos und ohne Kaufshop.
Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten bis zum General.
Also auf auf, schauts euch an.

[Link entfernt]


----------



## Haxxler (18. Juli 2010)

Diese ganzen Browserspielchen, bei denen man per Links Punkte oder Geld etc. bekommt (wie bei deinem Link) sind hier nicht gestattet.


----------

